# Noticias y eventos > Busco/ Ofrezco magos >  Busco Maga Ayudanta

## carvision

Soy el Mago Carlos, de Valencia.

Busco Maga o aficionada para que me acompañe a algunas actuaciones este verano en Agosto, en Valencia y pueblos de alrededor muy cercanos.

Tiene que ayudarme con el equipo de sonido, montaje de escena, colaborar con algunos trucos de escenario y que tenga nociones de magia.

Preferible no menor de 25 y hasta 40 años de edad (algo mayor no importa), aproximadamente. Imprescindible que viva en Valencia.

Muchas gracias.

----------

